# Emroidery Design Digitizing Needed ASAP



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Peeps, I have a design I need done ASAP for a jacket back. Attached is a graphic of the the old design that needs revision. I'll email the new version needed when we nail it down.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Artworksource usually gets things back to me overnight. They have a rush when needed also.

How extensive are the revisions? You might be able to just make adjustements rather than start over? What format is the original digitizing in?


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Liberty said:


> Artworksource usually gets things back to me overnight. They have a rush when needed also.
> 
> How extensive are the revisions? You might be able to just make adjustements rather than start over? What format is the original digitizing in?


Unfortunately I don't have the original design. It's going to run on a SWF. How do I get in touch with ArtworkSource?
Thanks


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd send the art off to artworksource if it were me. They are fast and their designs run great. That is a nice looking jacket back...


----------



## hadhasnmat (Jan 25, 2012)

shirts456 said:


> Hi Peeps, I have a design I need done ASAP for a jacket back. Attached is a graphic of the the old design that needs revision. I'll email the new version needed when we nail it down.
> Thanks,
> Paul


Are you looking for someone to make this design as in a computer draft of it or are you looking for something else


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

It has to be ready to be sewn out.


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Can someone direct me to artworksource? Thanks!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

artworksource dot com


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm sorry but i have to comment on how lazy people have become. in the time it took to write "can someone help me find it" i just typed in autoworksource in google and it was the first one that popped up. it took all of 4 seconds. this is not the first one that has been like this. it happens almost every day. this forum is great and there is a lot of great stuff being shared here but do your own research. you would assume that everyone here has a drive and passion to screen or we would not own our own company (or strive too).

it is not different than the "i want to start a clothing line" but i want artwork for free, digitizing for free. or i only have 100 bucks but i want you to print 500 shirts and deliver them to me my 5pm today because i have a big event at 6. 

take a look at that video that has been around here. it still cracks me up. 

if i offended anyone, to bad. i built everything i have on my own with hard work and dedication. i will help anyone that needs it (and have for years) but gain some knowledge for yourself. knowledge is power.


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

buehrle said:


> i'm sorry but i have to comment on how lazy people have become. in the time it took to write "can someone help me find it" i just typed in autoworksource in google and it was the first one that popped up. it took all of 4 seconds. this is not the first one that has been like this. it happens almost every day. this forum is great and there is a lot of great stuff being shared here but do your own research. you would assume that everyone here has a drive and passion to screen or we would not own our own company (or strive too).
> 
> it is not different than the "i want to start a clothing line" but i want artwork for free, digitizing for free. or i only have 100 bucks but i want you to print 500 shirts and deliver them to me my 5pm today because i have a big event at 6.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you Mike. It drives me absolutely crazy.
By the way, can you tell me where I can find the cheapest shirt??
Butch


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

shirts456 said:


> Can someone direct me to artworksource? Thanks!



Have you managed to get this done?
If not, we can do it for you and return it back in 24hrs.
Cost will be $30.00
Payment through paypal


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

skits said:


> Have you managed to get this done?
> If not, we can do it for you and return it back in 24hrs.
> Cost will be $30.00
> Payment through paypal


 
Artworksource did it for me. They did as fabulous job. Thanks anyway, I'll keep you in mind though. As far as the other guy who said "people are lazy to google" or whatever the comment was, I asked on here because I trust people's opinions and I wasn't sure if it was a member's user name or if I had to make a phone call. Before forming an opinion on why people do what they do, stfu and ask just like I did.


----------

